# showing to a well known breeder judge



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably a weird question, but here goes.
How does everyone feel about showing to a well known breeder judge if your dog is a descendant of his/her lines? I don't really know why it would matter, but I was just curious if it does. 
Golden people at shows will often come up and ask me if my dog is from this particular line, which has a somewhat distinct look, so I know that my boy is pretty recognizable as a descendant of the line.
Do you suppose the judge would be more likely to look favorably on a dog that's from their lines, or be more critical, or is that impossible to answer? It's a fairly big show, likely to be at least 4 point majors, but sort of far away and I'm wondering if it's worth trying to (gasp) hire a big name handler and show him. Show isn't for quite a few months.
Opinions??


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, you know the judge likes his type  Most of the time, I find breeder judges to be tougher on dogs from their lines-they know the shortcomings and weaknesses very well. 

I think it's worth entering and showing him. Is this a breeder who is big on presentation, or one who is willing to overlook presentation and take the time to see the dog?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I would enter, as long as there is no conflict of interest, if you know they prefer your dogs type, what have you got to lose...other than $$ LOL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

With a judge liking similar type you are more likely to be noticed right away and put in the running. If your dog is sound and presented well you've got a great chance.
I doubt the judge would know whether s/he bred the dog's relatives or just appreciates the type. 
On the flip side, if you don't win, what does that tell you? Who knows, but it is disheartening.
Fisher is not strongly one "type" (he is typey -- but not a distinct type, if you know what I mean) but Blade, the dog I showed earlier this year, absolutely was. Both majors came under breeder judges and his BOB from the classes over 40+ goldens was a breeder judge. All bred a similar type and each judge guessed that he had Malagold in his pedigree. He is a Malagold/Highmark cross and it shows. Then again I showed him to Connie Gerstner and he placed but no win...I thought it'd be a slam dunk! Ha ha oh well.
How far away is the drive? Could be a fun weekend. Best of luck.


----------

